#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-30
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, hey bro you around 
<seattlegaucho> me here
<androidbruce> ever used nginx?
<seattlegaucho> nope
<seattlegaucho> do you have a URL (in case it's an old dog with different collar -- bad translation of a Spanish expression)
<androidbruce> its an alternative to apache
<androidbruce> http://wiki.nginx.org/
<seattlegaucho> wow! it's an impressive concept, but if you're looking for just the http service, try "lighty" -> lighttpd ... it's 100% Apache compatible with a fraction of the overhead
<seattlegaucho> http://www.lighttpd.net/
<seattlegaucho> I've use the latter to get access to simple stuff on servers where apache would've been too heavy
<androidbruce> yeah, work is trying to move to ngnix
<androidbruce> so i'm trying to learn it 
<androidbruce> right now my issue is that after i install it. when i browse to a folder that i've created in /var/www/ it just tries to download the .php instead of displaying it 
<seattlegaucho> you might be missing a flag somewhere ... what I've done in the past was to embed the PHP on a HTML file to work around it
<seattlegaucho> but that is as far as my expertise on http servers go :/
<androidbruce> yeah gotcha 
<androidbruce> thanks 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-31
<seattlegaucho> !calc 71867 seconds in hours
<seattlegaucho> oops! wrong irc server
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-04-03
<androidbruce> anyone running 11.04 beta/
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> I should at least write it to the flash drive and try it out
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-29
<thefinn93> valorie, i have a massive pile of Ubuntu CDs and a fair number of LinuxChix biz cards for you. when/where should i give them to you?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-30
<TheDukeNY> ..
<valorie> hi finn - damn, not online anymore
<valorie> I'll text ya
